# mailgraph ebuild?

## sickalien

hi.

i had installed mailgraph in a previous server, and i see there's no ebuild for it.

i wonder if there's a similar webapp that is supported with ebuild.

thkx.

----------

## j-m

awstats can do mail stats and graphs.  :Wink: 

----------

## zbindere

there is actually already an ebuild for it. but it is not yet in the portage tree.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74372

try it on a test system and help improve gentoo.

----------

## alterself.com

ebuild works great. need to alter the cgi file just slighty. (remove the COMMENT lines to make it happy w/ rrdtool-1.2)

----------

## Halcy0n

For anyone interested, its now in the tree.  You can assign any bugs to me on https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## alterself.com

awesome! emerging now  :Smile: 

----------

## Caffeine

Thanks for the ebuild - doesn't seem to work however. Installing with:

```
sudo webapp-config -I -h localhost -d sncmail mailgraph 1.11-r1
```

result in an empty sncmail directory - if I symlink ../../cgi-bin/mailgraph.cgi  and run it - I get the contents of the file, rather than it executing ( no doubt an apache config error ).

How is the install supposed to work?

----------

## Caffeine

Ahh - /cgi-bin/mailgraph.cgi is the correct way to access it. Now for configuration...

----------

## Dr_Stein

 *Halcy0n wrote:*   

> For anyone interested, its now in the tree.  You can assign any bugs to me on https://bugs.gentoo.org

 

It works great... Thank you for this! 

Can we bug you to make one for couriergraph?  :Wink: 

----------

## paintcheck200

 *alterself.com wrote:*   

> ebuild works great. need to alter the cgi file just slighty. (remove the COMMENT lines to make it happy w/ rrdtool-1.2)

 

Was having issues with 1.11 so I unmasked 1.12 and tried that - 

What is the deal with rrdtool 1.2 and comments in CGI?   :Sad: 

Anyways, I believe the perl file is parsing the file correctly (I've added in some code to troubleshoot) , but I'm getting graphs with no data.  If I rrdtool dump, they seem to have data

aaarrggg..  :Rolling Eyes: 

do you have the php RRD mod?..

----------

